
Undercover communication – Baal - tomtoise
https://dee.su/uploads/baal
======
executesorder66
>Now, you might ask: "Just how secure is this setup?"

>You'd be surprised at just how effective it is -- it was enough to thwart a
combined investigation by the FBI and the Australian Federal Police (AFP), the
Queensland Police Service (QPS), Europol, Interpol, The Department of Internal
affairs New Zealand, and the Toronto Police Service.

Hmm. I wonder how far they'd get if the NSA or GCHQ had a go at this.

